# Lima - Distrito de Comas, La Capital Cultural de Lima Norte



## Tyrone

Buenas fotos de Comas ... se ve que las cosas van mejorando en el país


----------



## esoal

hay muchas cosas nuevas en Comas hace tiempo que no iba, sera cuestion para volver a Comas.....


----------



## eduardo90

Vaya esta muy bien Comas aunque tendria que conocerla mejor en persona...como ha cuanto queda del centro de Lima?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Depende, si se va por la Tupac Amaru debes de demorar unos 50 minutos +-. Si llegas desde San Miguel por la Universitaria, facil en unos 45 minutos. Depende mucho del trafico.

Capital cultural de Lima Norte¿? o.0 Asu!!! XDDDDDD Estamos volando alto, ni que yo que soy vecino del distrito lo sabia XDDDD Pero bueno, igual es un distrito que va bien. Me parece que Saldaña hace una gestion buena, ya no hay tantos indices malos.


----------



## eduardo90

Entonces solo 5 minutos de diferencia entre las dos rutas?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ +- El problema de la Universitaria es la cantidad que uno puede demorar a la altura del puente sobre el Rimac. El problema en la Tupac Amaru es la sobreoferta de combis que retrazan el transito por su mania de esperar una vida en los paraderos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y seguimos con el recorrido de ese dìa.

Caminè por la parte derecha del perìmetro del parque, ya me estaban doliendo los pies, pero decidì tomarle unas cuantas fotos a la entrada del Parque .... lo malo es que es muy grande, a comparaciòn de otros y ese trayecto se me hizo mas dificil por el sol, .... lleguè y px me dì cuenta que para ser un viernes un poco antes de mediodìa, estaba rebozante de gente, si no px miren:





































De mas lejos:




























Lo que si me molestò un poco es la falta de civismo de algunas personas que arrojaban los papeles al piso, comprendo que los niños pueden haberlo hecho sin pensar, pero para eso estan sus padres, para no permitir ello, y px ademas que el señor que limpiaba en ese momento los exteriores, cada vez que recogìa la basura en un sitio, el viento lo esparcìa denuevo .... hno: .... era algo extraño, ese dìa corrìa mcho viento .... buehhh en fin.

Me aburrì de estar en la entrada y decidì regresar a mi casa, asì que tomè de nuevo la Universitaria:










En eso, miro a la derecha y veo un cole, pensè en que serìa bueno ver que tal estaba, asi que fisgoneè un poco. Cuando lleguè al perìmetro del cole me pude dar cuenta que una parte de las paredes estaban intervenidas con grafitis, pero no de la forma que uds. pensarìan, si no dando un mensaje positivo:










Ya para irme le tomè foto a la entrada, en realidad el cole es mas grande:










Retomè la Universitaria, y como se pueden dar cuenta, ya era casi medio dìa:










Una Casa-Clìnica a la izquierda:










Una Escuela de Bar y otra de Cheffs:










Querìa tomarle mas fotos al Metro de Belaunde, pero no le encontrè un buen àngulo y ademas que me diò roche (me estaban mirando con cara de: Y este ??? :lol: )

Buehhhh, doblè a la izquierda (como a una cuadra) para ver la av. paralela a la Universitaria, llamada Av.Retablo y sus obras de mejoramiento:




























Y ya px, decidì seguir por la Av. Belaunde hasta llegar al cerco perimètrico del Aero Club de Collique, hice un acercamiento a la torre de control ... o como se llame:










Volviendo por donde caminè, le tomè foto a la imàgen que esta cerca del perìmetro:










Despues sigo con el recorrido ​


----------



## Marvey21

Buenas fotos, odio quela gente arroje basura a la calle, debe haber una campaña en contra de esto y otras faltas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buenas fotos!! bueno el recorrido!


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonitas fotos! Me sigue gustando mucho ver varios árboles y jardines en el recorrido.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Se hace lo necesario para mantener las àreas verdes, pero creo que se deberìa arborizar mas.


----------



## papiriqui

buen tour inkan..cuanta gente en el sinchi roca!!!
cual es el principal atractivo del parque?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Las piscinas creo, que antes no habia, tambien tiene un minizoo muy bueno.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Merodeando por los alrdedores del RetabloPark o Boulevard del Retablo ... o como se llame, esta cerca un cole:



















A la derecha de ese cole esta este Karaoke Bar ..... naahhh ... asi dice ... pero en realidad es un hostal .... :$










Siguiendo por esa calle y doblando hacia la Av. Retablo me dirigì a otra Urbanizaciòn, y yo que ya querìa irme ... pero la curiosidad pudo mas ... :lol una casa:










Y muy cerca a esa casa hay una Huaca:























































Despues sigo ...​


----------



## Limeñito

!!!!!! ¿Cómo se llama esa huaca? ¿Hay un letrero o algo así?


----------



## W!CKED

Chévere las fotos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Esa huaca es algo de Kon Kolleq¿? No la conocia.


----------



## Tiger_Army

Hay una preocupación por las áreas verdes en ese distrito que se agradece. Se nota una zona progresista. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Holap, y pues respondiendo a lo del nombre de la Huaca, le pregunté a una de las señoras que viven x ahi, y me respondieron que no sabían, que quizás se llama Huaca "Los Chasquis", porque la urbanización se llama así, algo poco probable ... ya q sta zona fue dominada por los Colleq ... pero buehhh,como había mencionado, subí y me persigné ya que era mediodía ... y me dió algo de miedito ... uds saben, siempre algo de respeto, y px si bien no es de un graaan tamaño, creo que se puede ponerla en valor y así tener elementos a la mano para estudiar nuestra historia cerca a casa (me refiero a los lugareños) ... no la veo tan depredada como otras huacas que he visto en otros distritos y que nisikiera les han hecho arqueología de salvataje ... pero buehhh menos mal que no todo esta perdido, si yo viviera frente a esta Huaca, fácil la hubiera reconstruido, solito  ... de veras.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Seguimos con la Huaca 

En estas fotos trato de mostrar gran parte de la huaca:





































Justo cuando me alejè mas, es cuando me dì cuenta que esta huaca alguna vez estuvo cercada, pero al parecer destruyeron el cerco y al costado de ella han hecho espacio para jugar fulbito hno: ..... C6r6jo!!! ... ya dejando de lado mi molestia, me acerquè mas:




























Ya retirandome soplò un viento fuerte y aqui la consecuencia:










Ya despues de la polvareda ....










Alejandome mas:



















:colgate:​


----------



## Limeñito

Con esos árboles tan característicos se sentiría uno en el norte!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Quoteandome :colgate: :



Inkandrew9 said:


> Seguimos con la Huaca
> 
> En estas fotos trato de mostrar gran parte de la huaca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justo cuando me alejè mas, es cuando me dì cuenta que esta huaca alguna vez estuvo cercada, pero al parecer destruyeron el cerco y al costado de ella han hecho espacio para jugar fulbito hno: ..... C6r6jo!!! ... ya dejando de lado mi molestia, me acerquè mas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya retirandome soplò un viento fuerte y aqui la consecuencia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya despues de la polvareda ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alejandome mas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :colgate:​


Y esta es la parte final del recorrido ...

Ya eran 10 para la 1 pm .... es decir ya estaba molido, me dolìan los pies ... y un poco la cabeza por la insolaciòn .... asi que decidì ir a mi casita:

Pasè por El RetabloPark o El Boulevard del Retablo .... pero no le tomè fotos ....XD detras de las discotecas hay un parque y una de esas torres de almacenamiento de agua, intentè hacer una composiciòn a la volada .... 










Uds. diran ....

Tomando la Av. Universitaria y mirando a la izquierda el instituos o los institutos SISE:



















Mas alla un BCP:










Comida ... poooollosss :lol: :










Para que vean la simbiosis producida en este local .... ferreterìa y hostal ...XD










Bajando por la Av. 22 de Agosto (perpendicular a la Av. Univ)










Y eso es to eso es to ... eso es todo amigos ....  (a lo menos del recorrido de ese dìa)

Salu2 :cheers:​


----------



## darioperu

Por el lado del aero club de collique hay buenas casas.


----------



## papiriqui

bacan inkan ,,,,,
me gustaron las huacas,, las tomaste de tal forma q pareciera un paraje lejos de la ciudad.


----------



## Slash_

Mañana voy por el Patio Norte del Metropolitano a tomarle unas fotikos 

Por otra parte el flamante alcalde de Comas, el Dr. Nicolás Kusunoki debería tomar la propuesta de otro candidato de construir un By-Pass en el cruce de la Av. Túpac Amaru con Belaunde... (similiar al By Pass de Puente Piedra)


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ah pues no se si quede igual, si no me equivoco ese cruce no esta en angulo recto sino que Belaunde llega a Tupac Amaru de diagonal y la cruza para volverse recta en su camino hacia el cerro.


----------



## Karlin

Oh!
Será motivo, para postear entonces mis fotos, del recorrido por algunas zonas de Retablo.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Jean_Pierre said:


> ... Belaunde llega a Tupac Amaru de diagonal y la cruza para volverse recta en su camino hacia el cerro.


:yes:


----------



## Slash_

Jean_Pierre said:


> Ah pues no se si quede igual, si no me equivoco ese cruce no esta en angulo recto sino que Belaunde llega a Tupac Amaru de diagonal y la cruza para volverse recta en su camino hacia el cerro.



Pero para la ingeniería eso no es problema, además ten en cuenta que el By Pass pasaría por debajo de la av. Túpac Amaru (desnivel a 2 carriles por sentido), y por la parte de arriba las auxiliares (2 carriles) y el cruce con semaforización, claro que se tendría que mejorar el entorno paisajístico y el trazo vial con la av. Belaunde a nivel (2 carriles)


----------



## franci.sc.o

Slash_ said:


> Pero para la ingeniería eso no es problema, además ten en cuenta que el By Pass pasaría por debajo de la av. Túpac Amaru (desnivel a 2 carriles por sentido), y por la parte de arriba las auxiliares (2 carriles) y el cruce con semaforización, claro que se tendría que mejorar el entorno paisajístico y el trazo vial con la av. Belaunde a nivel (2 carriles)



como fue que asignaste ese esas rayas verdes opacas al google earth? sera acaso que tu mismo las trazaste y aplicaste algun tipo de transparencia al reducor el porcentaje del color verde original que tenia las lineas?

en fin ahi creo que seria el desarrollo en pistas para comas, porque es asi donde hay mucho flujo y desde ese lugar no estas nada lejos a independencia. en comas hay muchos lugares desolados en especial por el cruce de universitaria y panamericana. uds creen que desde esa zona se pueda no se en un futuro llevar maquinaria pesada y desde ese gran 'campon' comenzar a sacar harta tierra hasta que se excave bastante y se pueda crear una especie de vias subterraneas que en un futuro servirian para conectar no solo comas sino alrededores con el resto de la cuidad? aprovechando que en esa zona no hay muchos negocios o viviendas(a menos que nos dirijamos unas 10 o 15 cuadras a la redonda) que impidan ese tipo de obras.

digo esto porque hace poco vi un reportaje al encargado de obras en lima metropolitana. no me acuerdo el nombre del senor pero es como una mano derecha de castaneda y lo que dice el senor es cierto " en los 70's, 80's, 90's y hasta el 2003 lima tuvo pocas grandes obras" y creo que el senor tiene razon porque que yo recuerdo en la epoca del belmont se hicieron muchos treboles y se comenzo a pintar la cuidad de amarillo y azul. con andrade hubo mas una recuperacion de terrenos como el centro historico, alrededores y mas partes olvidadas de lima, pero obras? no creo que hubo significante que la via expresa de javier prado. entonces si lima en estos anios ha sido atacada por multiples obras en a lo largo y ancho de su extension metropolitana se seguiran efectuando mas obras para asi poder sanear los problemas mas frecuentes de la cuidad uno de ellos el trafico vehicular. entonces si se crea una especie de centro de obras desde un area grande sin cosas alrededor yo creo que facil se pueden cavar zanjas grandisimas y si al menos esos conductos no son destinados a una obra estaran ahi presentes para cuando se necesite una obra solamente se recurra a ellos y por ejemplo si va a ver un tren de aca a 10 anios y si desde estos momentos se saca tierra por donde mas o menos pasaria el tren, entonces cuando la obra se ejecute oficialemente no llegaria a generar taaaaaaantos incovenientes.

no se si me entiendan pero lo que propongo es dejar o ya tener espacios desiganos de la cuidad listos o 'prefabricados' para obras futuras. si tomamos en cuenta que la cuidad crecera mucho y que de aca en 15 o 20 anios tal vez comas ya no sea un punto extremo sino mas bien medio y lugares como carabayllo comienzen a expandirse mas entonces si hay la necesidad de ya pensar en el futuro. entonces que mejor idea de comenzar a generar estas obras desde lugares apartados de la cuidad y comenzar a cabar con direccion centro como una especie de 'catacumbas' que existian en el periodo colonial. yo creo que el desarollo de lima y de los demas distritos se pega mas a esa lado porque lima se va quedando chica y si no se aprovecha el subsuelo creo que de aca a 15-20 anios lima va a queda supereducida como manila, filipinas!

se que este thread habla de comas, pero no podemos dejar de ver que comas sera un punto importante de aca a un par de anios y se necesitan hacer buena obras en dicho distrito.


----------



## faite

Karlin said:


> Oh!
> Será motivo, para postear entonces mis fotos, del recorrido por algunas zonas de Retablo.


En RETABLO hay bonitas casas y bonitos parques ... tambien en SAN FELIPE, EL ALAMO,SANTA ISOLINA Y EL PINAR ojala que te des una vuelta por alla tambien


----------



## franci.sc.o

esos tanques de agua blancos grandisimos son un icono de comas. de veeras que por varias de las partes que he tranditado de comas los he visto ya sea por la unger, por belaunde, por el km 23, cerca a carabayllo o por el lado pegado a puente piedra.


----------



## Slash_

Como que me llamo José y vivo en la Urbanización San Felipe  creo que resurgí el thread, no lo puedo creer:cheers:


Ahh Francisco, sólo saque un fragmento de imagen de Google Maps, creeme si todo fuera premeditado en Lima no pasaría lo que está pasando ahora, pues es por el retrazo de años luz de Infraestructura Vial...



Puntos críticos en Comas y Lima Norte de Infraestructura Vial y sus posibles soluciones:









-Av. Túpac Amaru - av. Belaunde en Comas (By Pass) de color naranja.
-Panamericana Norte - av. 25 de Enero / Confraternidad, límite de Comas y Los Olivos (By Pass), de color celeste.
-Panamericana Norte - av. Próceres (Urb. Pro)*, límite de Comas y Los Olivos (By Pass) de color rojo.
-Panamericana Norte - av. Héroes del Cenepa, límite de Comas y Los Olivos (ex av. Trapiche y Prolongación Canta Callao), necesaria cuando terminen de ampliar la av. Canta Callao y la carretera Lima - Canta (Intercambio Vial 4 orejas), de color amarillo.











-Panamericana Norte - av. Los Alisos en Los Olivos (By Pass), de color celeste.
-Panamericana Norte - av. Naranjal en Los Olivos (Paso a desnivel y óvalo), necesaria cuando se construya el Periférico Vial Norte, de color verde.
-Av. Naranjal - Avs. Túpac Amaru y Metropolitana, límite de Comas e Independecia (Intercambio vial a 3 niveles), de color rosado. Este último vital cuando se expropien todas esa casas del Asentamiento Humano Victor Raúl Haya de la Torre (de color morado) asentadas en la Prolongación Naranjal especialmente para el Periférico Vial Norte.

Ya que tengo reunidos a la mayoría de vecinos, cuando nos echamos unas aguas?, diré cuando vamos a tomar unas fotos al entorno? 

Ya pues Miss Britney no sea sarcástica, que hay mucho por hacer...


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

: / 

ESTE.... ME GUSTARÍA SABER COMO SE VERÁ EN 30 AÑOS.


----------



## _68_PIPO_

Hace años uno cuando hablaba de Comas hablaba de pobreza, actualmente Comas es un distrito que ha crecido mucho aunque la poblacion en su mayoria es de clase baja-alta o media-baja, hay aspectos a los que se rehusa a cambiar, como la informalidad (mototaxis,combis, ambulantes) el cuidado del ornato de la ciudad (veredas y pistas sin construir, pocas areas verdes, casas mal construidas o sin termminar) y hay ALGUNAS personas que creen que sinonimo de pobreza es el descuido personal ( ropa sucia o muy vieja, despeinados o pelucones,cara grasienta etc etc) Creo que se dederia invertir mas en educacion y concienciacion a los pobladores en estos aspectos. 
Y OJALA, las municipalidades de Comas e Independencia inviertan mas en areas verdes sobretodo en las zonas de los cerros que se ven desde todo Lima


----------



## Karlin

faite said:


> En RETABLO hay bonitas casas y bonitos parques ... tambien en SAN FELIPE, EL ALAMO,SANTA ISOLINA Y EL PINAR ojala que te des una vuelta por alla tambien


Claro, de hecho.
No conosco mucho San Felipe, hace añosss..que no voy por allá.
El Pinar, si conosco, aver si el domingo me doy un paseo:banana:


----------



## Karlin

_68_PIPO_ said:


> Hace años uno cuando hablaba de Comas hablaba de pobreza, actualmente Comas es un distrito que ha crecido mucho aunque la poblacion en su mayoria es de clase baja-alta o media-baja, hay aspectos a los que se rehusa a cambiar, como la informalidad (mototaxis,combis, ambulantes) el cuidado del ornato de la ciudad (veredas y pistas sin construir, pocas areas verdes, casas mal construidas o sin termminar) y hay ALGUNAS personas que creen que sinonimo de pobreza es el descuido personal ( ropa sucia o muy vieja, despeinados o pelucones,cara grasienta etc etc) Creo que se dederia invertir mas en educacion y concienciacion a los pobladores en estos aspectos.
> Y OJALA, las municipalidades de Comas e Independencia inviertan mas en areas verdes sobretodo en las zonas de los cerros que se ven desde todo Lima


Diras a Independencia, con respecto a las areas verdes, mira esto (ningún distrito lo hizo, y es una buena noticia)
En Comas, encontrarás gente de clase baja, como media alta.(son pocas, pero hay)

http://elcomercio.pe/ediciononline/...io-record-guinness-siembra-19300-arboles.html

Ya vengo con las fotos :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Juat???

Lugares desolados??? Panamericana con Universitaria??? ... pero si es es parte de Los Olivos, Comas empieza desde la Av. Rosa de Amèrica, Ex Panamericana Norte, paralela a la Av. Metropolitana, hay urbanizaciones, por ejemplo por donde yo vivo: Sta Isolina que que tiene un parque simpàtico, cuidado con dinero de los vecinos. La zona, a la cual se hace menciòn, es una parte de la zona industrial de Los Olivos, por donde se estàn levantando las nuevas universidades privadas.


----------



## franci.sc.o

Inkandrew9 said:


> Juat???
> 
> Lugares desolados??? Panamericana con Universitaria??? ... pero si es es parte de Los Olivos, Comas empieza desde la Av. Rosa de Amèrica, Ex Panamericana Norte, paralela a la Av. Metropolitana, hay urbanizaciones, por ejemplo por donde yo vivo: Sta Isolina que que tiene un parque simpàtico, cuidado con dinero de los vecinos. La zona, a la cual se hace menciòn, es una parte de la zona industrial de Los Olivos, por donde se estàn levantando las nuevas universidades privadas.


y esa parte que rodea al aeroclub de collique no es chacra y puro terrno valdio? por cierto san luzmila es comas y a pocas cuadras casi noo hay nada y esta en el limite con los olivos.


----------



## Slash_

Te refieres al terreno del Aeroclub de Collique que será el mayor Megaproyecto familiar de Lima? Sol de Collique...


----------



## Karlin

franci.sc.o said:


> y esa parte que rodea al aeroclub de collique no es chacra y puro terrno valdio? por cierto san luzmila es comas y a pocas cuadras casi noo hay nada y esta en el limite con los olivos.


Creo que te refieres, donde construiran los edificios de 15 pisos?.

Exacto, el limite de Comas con Los Olivos, esta donde dice Inkad.., en la otra parte es en Pro (muy descuidado)

No puedo bajar pics, la compu anda malita, aver si el domingo la arreglo:banana:

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

franci.sc.o said:


> ...y esa parte que rodea al aeroclub de collique no es chacra y puro terrno valdio? por cierto san luzmila es comas y a pocas cuadras casi noo hay nada y esta en el limite con los olivos.


Esas son zonas diferentes, que se encuentran a muuucha distancia. Sta Luzmila es otra urbanizaciòn de Comas, ¿alguien ha dicho lo contrario? Lo del Aeroclub, no conozco todos sus alrededores, pero de lo que he visitado, he visto que alrededor hay urbanizaciones, dentro del Aeroclub sì hay chacras, pero eso es algo que escapa a la mano de los vecinos. Antes de escribir ordena bien lo que quieres dar a entender, porque sinceramente mezclas cosas que no son.


----------



## faite

Las parte que rodea el aeroclub es zona urbanizada no hay chacras, seguro te refieres cruzando la avenida trapiche o heroes del cenepa ,alli si es chacra porque aun se esta empezando a lotizar esa zona y abundan clubes campestres piscinas y muchas cebicherias alo largo de esa avenida que es prolongacion de la carretera canta callao

P.D. MAÑANA TENGO TIEMPO, ESPERO TOMAR ALGUNAS FOTOS PA SUBIRLAS


----------



## Oscar10

*Capital Cultural de Lima Norte, wow!! porque esa frase? *


----------



## Inkandrew9

Aquì la respuesta:

http://www.municomas.gob.pe/sccs/basicos/programas/cultura/z-cultura.php

Y por cierto, hace poco el municipio lanzò el programa de Gestores Culturales.


----------



## Slash_

Inkandrew9 said:


> Aquì la respuesta:
> 
> http://www.municomas.gob.pe/sccs/basicos/programas/cultura/z-cultura.php
> 
> Y por cierto, hace poco el municipio lanzò el programa de Gestores Culturales.



Hay que rescatar que Saldaña es un showman, tiene una buena vocalización, incluso hasta anima los propios eventos, lo extrañaremos


----------



## Karlin

Bueno, hoy salí a tomar algunas fotos de Comas, ya postearé más, cuando pase los días y de otras zonas, también

Av.Universitaria con limite de la Av.Metropolitana, es frontera con Los Olivos










Un parque, al costado de la Av.Metropolitana (si alguién sabe, me lo dice)










Av.Metropolitana



















Ya vuelvo con más fotos.

Saludos


----------



## franci.sc.o

comas a mejorado muchisimo, esas fotos se parece a cualquier calle de los olivos. 

y esas letras de bienvenidos a comas tienen cierto parecido a ese famoso LOS OLIVOS cerca de ladrillos rex.

igual bueno el progreso de comas, ojala que no paren se pongan las pilas y el proximo que presente un cambio de imagen sea puente piedra, carabayllo y asi sucesivamente.


----------



## Karlin

Falta más fotos de la zona y por mi barrio, en Retablo, me dijieron que San Felipe hay buenos parques para ir, lo tendre en cuenta.

Francisco, el progreso tiene que ser general, no solo para Comas y lo que mencionas, sino para TODO LIMA NORTE, no hay exclusición a nada.

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Yo vivo por esa zona de la Av. Metropolitana, no es la mejor zona de Comas, pero tratamos de mantener las àreas verdes.


----------



## cesium

En mi opinión Lima Norte en su conjunto no sólo Comas sí puede aspirar a ser la capital cultural de Lima, si mal no recuerdo son varias las universidades ubicadas en esta zona y eso en un futuro definitivamente va a influir en esta dirección si es que ya no lo está haciendo, me parece que el autor del thread debería de orientar la información del hilo en esa dirección mas que mostrar fotografías de centros comerciales que la verdad no son exactamente muestra de gran actividad cultural sino más bien de actividad comercial, por ahí y no sabemos aparte de universidades también pueden haber bibliotecas en Comas o talleres de teatro o de arte en general.

saludos


----------



## sileno

Karlin said:


> Bueno, hoy salí a tomar algunas fotos de Comas, ya postearé más, cuando pase los días y de otras zonas, también
> 
> Un parque, al costado de la Av.Metropolitana (si alguién sabe, me lo dice)


bueno no es un parque, es la reserva de suelo para futuras obras viales.

Comas es un lugar bastante progresista, y pese a las limitaciones de recursos hay cosas interesantes armándose por allá, el parque zonal Sinchi Roca es una especie de Country Club popular, osea con poquísimo snobismo y mucho country, bastantes áreas verdes, zonas de parrilla, de juegos infantiles, paseos a caballo, canchas de futbol y de fultbito y de basket y de voley (y no pocas de cada una) una piscina enooooooooooooorme, juegos mecánicos (con su infaltable musica chicha a todo volumen), lugares simpáticos para llevar a tu cria para que corra como loca descalza sintiéndo el cesped o para que lleves a la flaca a pasear un rato, claro en día de semana porque en fin de semana no entro ni a balas.

Uno de estos días visito a la familia me animo por unas fotos, buena por el thread


----------



## Karlin

Sigamos con el Parque ese 

Esta foto es de allí, alfrente es la Av.Universitaria.(Buen aprovechamiento,de las aereas verdes)


















Ya vengo con más.
Disculpen que sea casi repititivo las fotos, sino que están en diferentes ángulos.

Saludos


----------



## Karlin

Inkandrew9 said:


> Yo vivo por esa zona de la Av. Metropolitana, no es la mejor zona de Comas, pero tratamos de mantener las àreas verdes.


Están haciendo un buen trabajo ustedes, entonces 




cesium said:


> En mi opinión Lima Norte en su conjunto no sólo Comas sí puede aspirar a ser la capital cultural de Lima, si mal no recuerdo son varias las universidades ubicadas en esta zona y eso en un futuro definitivamente va a influir en esta dirección si es que ya no lo está haciendo, me parece que el autor del thread debería de orientar la información del hilo en esa dirección mas que mostrar fotografías de centros comerciales que la verdad no son exactamente muestra de gran actividad cultural sino más bien de actividad comercial, por ahí y no sabemos aparte de universidades también pueden haber bibliotecas en Comas o talleres de teatro o de arte en general.
> 
> saludos


Si hay talleres de teatro y es gratis.

===========================================================

Bueno, ya llegando a Retablo, esto es Metro Humtec.


----------



## Oscar10

*Seria ideal ver tomas mas abiertas y no tan cerradas, para poder ver el entorno y conocer el sitio, veo que hay preocupacion por lo verde, me parece bien.*


----------



## Slash_

Karlin said:


> Están haciendo un buen trabajo ustedes, entonces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si hay talleres de teatro y es gratis.
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> Bueno, ya llegando a Retablo, esto es Metro Humtec.


^^
Cruce Avenidas Universitaria con Belaunde 
como quisiera que esa avenida se prolonge hacia la av. Trapiche por el Proyecto Sol de Collique y conecte a la Panamericana Norte, a la vez que haya una entrada que interconecte la av. Belaunde a San Juan de Lurigancho via túnel.


----------



## Inkandrew9

cesium said:


> ... me parece que el autor del thread debería de orientar la información del hilo en esa dirección mas que mostrar fotografías de centros comerciales que la verdad no son exactamente muestra de gran actividad cultural sino más bien de actividad comercial, por ahí y no sabemos aparte de universidades también pueden haber bibliotecas en Comas o talleres de teatro o de arte en general ...


Fue un recorrido espontàneo, que lo hice hace muuucho tiempo, mostrè algo de las principales avenidas. Por otro lado, no tomarè nuevas fotos, si no hasta que estè libre, osea, en vacaciones, pero no me opongo a que otros foristas apoyen con nuevas fotos.

Recuerdo que cuando se hizo el debate electoral, en lo referente a Polìtica Cultural, Luis Repetto elogiò el impulso de este distrito, cosa que nisiquiera se ve en CH de Lima, segùn èl mismo.

Salu2 Karlin :cheers:


----------



## Karlin

Slash, sería una mala idea esa ....esa zona es demasiada tranquila (toda esa parte, que esta cerca del Aeroclub, y con los sonidos de los autos, sería atroz  )

Sigamos, aun ando por Metro, exacto esa Avenida es Belaunde.aquí más de Belaunde es mi ex cole   Humtec.


----------



## faite

Bueno en esta epoca del año ya quedan pocos festivales...
algunos que ya pasaron son 

FITECA (EL MAS IMPORTANTE)
FESTICOMAS 
FIAE
MUÑECOMAS..
y otros que no recuerdo ahorita


----------



## Karlin

Cierto, faite.

Más de mi recorrido por Retablo.


Esto es la Av. Retablo




























Aquí, también se limpia 











Algunas casas, que están alrededor del Aeroclub de Collique, pronto con edificaciones de 15 pisos.


----------



## faite

HOLA AQUI ALGUNAS IMAGENES DE LA FITECA 2009
(Festival internacional de calles abiertas)
LUGAR :LA BALANZA ( Parte Alta de comas )


----------



## Karlin

Ese mural...esta bien paja!


----------



## faite

Karlin said:


> Cierto, faite.
> 
> Más de mi recorrido por Retablo.
> 
> 
> Esto es la Av. Retablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí, también se limpia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algunas casas, que están alrededor del Aeroclub de Collique, pronto con edificaciones de 15 pisos.



YO VIVO CERCA DE AHI KARLIN.SALUDOS.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me hacen recordar mi recorrido, tengo que volver a caminar xD!


----------



## Karlin

faite, entonces somos casi vecinos xD



Más de la Av.El Retablo










Un parque.




































Una iglesia ( no sé, si a los que viven por ahí, hay un perro bien grande, así que de lejitos nomás jaja)









Disculpen, que sea demasiadas fotos, pero tenia que hacerlo jeje

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Estàn buenas, sigue adelante


----------



## Slash_

Ya me animaron, en estos días voy a hacer mi recorrido por la av. San Felipe y el Club de Comas "Sinchi Roca"


----------



## 5mentarios

Se ve muy bien Comas, no me la imaginaba tan arbolada ene algunas zonas, que bonito se ve.


----------



## Oscar10

5mentarios said:


> Se ve muy bien Comas, no me la imaginaba tan arbolada ene algunas zonas, que bonito se ve.


*+1 

No me imaginaba ver tanto verde y bien cuidado, se ve bien El Retablo, se que hay un Boulevard por ahi cerca.*


----------



## Karlin

Slash, no conosco ese Club, que dices jaja

Gracias por los comentarios :cheers:

Bueno sigamos con el recorrido.

Casas, que están alrededor el proyecto que esta en marcha.




























Caminando hacia el proyecto :cheers:










Muestra de depas



















Ya vengo con más fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos, sobre el proyecto en construcciòn, pues ... la verdad a mi no me gusta, pero buehh.


----------



## Karlin

Inkandrew, yo vivo alfrente de eso, para mí es normal, la cosa también dar oportunidades a otros, que vivan bien.
Pero, ojalá vengan gente moderada, porque malograría la zona.

Saludos, ya vengo con más fotos!


----------



## faite

Esa parte donde esta ubicado el terreno del aerodromo vale muchas veces mas por la que pago DH MONT al estado, ya que se ubica entre 2 urbanizaciones de clase media como es EL RETABLO Y EL ALAMO (al otro lado del aerodromo)y no a precio de chacra

( practicamente el panzon regalo ese terreno a sus amigotes ) cuando ese dinero pudo ir a las arcas del estado para construir mas colegios y carreteras.:bash:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Karlin said:


> Inkandrew, yo vivo alfrente de eso, para mí es normal, la cosa también dar oportunidades a otros, que vivan bien.
> Pero, ojalá vengan gente moderada, porque malograría la zona.


Claro, pero yo me referìa al diseño, es bastaante bàsico. Salu2


----------



## Karlin

Sí, eso si Inka...

Bueno, ya estoy casi terminando mi recorrido (creo, que el titulo hubiera sido ''Comas, pulmón de Lima Norte ) no se añaren xD










Bueno, ya llegué a casa...









Puedo postear, el precioso cielo que se tomo ese día?...(es Comas, pero digo..no sé)

Saludos.

PD: Ya iré, por San Felipe, o recomienden lugares en Comas (no conosco mucho pues)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Karlin said:


> ... (creo, que el titulo hubiera sido ''Comas, pulmón de Lima Norte  ) no se añaren xD


Pues acostùmbrate, no vamos a cambiar los prejucios de todos de la noche a la mañana, si no lo sabrè yo ... para algunos comparar partes de distritos es como una osadìa o herejìa, en fin, gracias por las fotos, fàcil un dìa quedamos y te acompaño a recorrer zonas de Comas, ya me entraron las ganas de tomar nuevas fotos, aunque no tengo cam ...xD! :nuts:

Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## franci.sc.o

comas a mejorado un monton.....


----------



## faite

Si pueden vayan a San Felipe, El Alamo, el Pinar o incluso San Agustin

P.D. Tal vez el nombre del thread deberia cambiarse a :
"Comas distrito emergente de Lima Norte, conocelo " xD :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

:lol:

*Lima - Distrito de Comas, La Capital Cultural de Lima Norte *

Asì se queda, he dicho :cheers:


----------



## Karlin

faite said:


> Si pueden vayan a San Felipe, El Alamo, el Pinar o incluso San Agustin
> 
> P.D. Tal vez el nombre del thread deberia cambiarse a :
> "Comas distrito emergente de Lima Norte, conocelo " xD :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Bueno, el titulo esta bien.
Aver, si el domingo me doy un paseo, por la Av.Tupac Amaru, porque también hay una berma central, muy bien cuidada.


----------



## Tumithak

faite said:


> Esa parte donde esta ubicado el terreno del aerodromo vale muchas veces mas por la que pago DH MONT al estado, ya que se ubica entre 2 urbanizaciones de clase media como es EL RETABLO Y EL ALAMO (al otro lado del aerodromo)y no a precio de chacra
> 
> ( practicamente el panzon regalo ese terreno a sus amigotes ) cuando ese dinero pudo ir a las arcas del estado para construir mas colegios y carreteras.:bash:


Eso que indicas es muy cierto, hubiera sido mejor para esa zona mantener la densidad usando parte del terreno del aeroclub para urbanizaciones o condiminios ( no edificios de departamentos techo propio ) y otra parte para bosques urbanos o un gigantesco parque, pero en fin ya hicieron ese proyecto y esta consumado

Aunque muchos se sorprendan , esa zona siempre ha sido asi, recuerden que El Retablo es una urbanizacion de casas pequeñas ( tipo avep, o como algunas que he visto en san miguel ) de la decada del 70 y con todos los servicios listos, a diferencia de la zona alta del distrito producto si de invasiones.


----------



## Karlin

Tumithak said:


> Eso que indicas es muy cierto, hubiera sido mejor para esa zona mantener la densidad usando parte del terreno del aeroclub para urbanizaciones o condiminios ( no edificios de departamentos techo propio ) y otra parte para bosques urbanos o un gigantesco parque, pero en fin ya hicieron ese proyecto y esta consumado
> 
> Aunque muchos se sorprendan , esa zona siempre ha sido asi, recuerden que El Retablo es una urbanizacion de casas pequeñas ( tipo avep, o como algunas que he visto en san miguel ) de la decada del 70 y con todos los servicios listos, a diferencia de la zona alta del distrito producto si de invasiones.


Así es, Retablo fue así siempre, yo desde los 80's, mis padres vinieron a vivir en ese tiempo, y me contaron que todo eran casas ya construidas por un banco de turno.

Los que están en la zona alta, creo que también deberian tomar un ejemplo en cuestión de aerea verde, lamentablemente son pocas personas que piensan que hay diferencias entre sí, antes y/o ahora (como leo en los comentarios) creian que Comas, era como los que están arriba (Buen lugar, con un buena vista al mar :cheers


----------



## andre91

Comas a mejorado a comparación de como estaba con el desastroso ex alcalde Medina. Pero este distrito necesita una centro comercial, tal vez un power center o uno mayor.


----------



## Slash_

Karlin said:


> Slash, no conosco ese Club, que dices jaja


Yayaya en Spanglish, Club de Comas "Sinchi Roca" o ex Parque Zonal "Sinchi Roca", la denominación cambio por la calidad de servicio...


----------



## franci.sc.o

el famoso sinchi! jeje todavia recuerdo esos puestos de muebles a sus afueras y gente quemando basura por el lado de la universitaria. igual se nota que cambio bastante y para bien. ademas ahi esta un lago no? o esa obra de agua que inaguro castaneda-lossio


----------



## Karlin

andre91 said:


> Comas a mejorado a comparación de como estaba con el desastroso ex alcalde Medina. Pero este distrito necesita una centro comercial, tal vez un power center o uno mayor.


Creo que la gente de Comas(algunos) solo desean ir a otros centros comerciales, de Lima- San Miguel




Slash_ said:


> Yayaya en Spanglish, Club de Comas "Sinchi Roca" o ex Parque Zonal "Sinchi Roca", la denominación cambio por la calidad de servicio...


:lol:
Xux, no lo sabía jajaaj, igual hace 20 años, que no voy por allá, creo:lol:


----------



## alibiza_1014

En las fotos mostradas se ve a Comas tán diferente y más consolidada como un distrito de clase trabajadora de Lima. La verdad que yo me acuerdo hace muchos años cuando era un niño aún y pasamos por la carretera panamerica norte con dirección hacia Ancon y al fondo se veía el comienzo de lo que hoy por hoy se conoce como Comas, era algo realmente espantoso de casuchas de esteras, bastante feo el lugar que nunca llegue a conocer, el cambio ha sido realmente radical.


----------



## Karlin

alibiza_1014 said:


> En las fotos mostradas se ve a Comas tán diferente y más consolidada como un distrito de clase trabajadora de Lima. La verdad que yo me acuerdo hace muchos años cuando era un niño aún y pasamos por la carretera panamerica norte con dirección hacia Ancon y al fondo se veía el comienzo de lo que hoy por hoy se conoce como Comas, era algo realmente espantoso de casuchas de esteras, bastante feo el lugar que nunca llegue a conocer, el cambio ha sido realmente radical.


hno: no todas las casas de Comas, fueron esteras hno:hno:


----------



## faite

Hoy dia sali en la mañana a dar una vuelta y bueno tome mas fotos del Retablo
...Primero una al parque q esta frente a mi casa PARQUE UNION...(limite Retablo con Sta Luzmila)yo vivo pal' lado del retablo xD




























Luego me desvie por la avenida Los Angeles, donde desde hace algun tiempo empezo la pre-venta de departamentos del GRUPO LIDER en un terreno que esta junto al futuro "CIUDAD SOL" 










Justo encontre que estaban colocando una propaganda... 









Bueno luego sigo tengo mas imagenes todavia :cheers:


----------



## Karlin

Faite, tu vives por El Alamo, verdad?

La Alameda del Retablo, ya había creo :S

Están buenas las fotos, mañana me voy a San Felipe


----------



## faite

Karlin said:


> Faite, tu vives por El Alamo, verdad?
> 
> La Alameda del Retablo, ya había creo :S
> 
> Están buenas las fotos, mañana me voy a San Felipe



Yo vivo en Retablo 3 etapa (limite con sta luzmila ),por la avenida los Angeles ...el Alamo esta al otro lado del aeroclub, yo vivo a la vuelta de la avenida LoS Angeles 
La "Alameda..." hace algun tiempo que la estan promocionando , aun no construyen nada solo un departamento piloto e informes,
:S como es eso de que la Alameda del retablo ya habia ..?? no entiendo 
si aun no la construyen...

P.D.si vas a San Felipe hay una huaca frente a un colegio PAMER (cerca a Tungasuca)ojala que puedas tomarle algunas fotos


----------



## faite

Aqui le tome esta foto desde lo alto al parque que esta frente a la Huaca que alguna vez Inkandrew9 fotografio... 









Debajo se puede apreciar como los vecinos mantienen las areas verdes bien cuidadas









Saliendo por el parque Los Chasquis, hacia la avenida el Retablo....


















Por fin sali a la avenida ...








Weno ... mañana continuo con mas fotos para los que desean conocer algo mas de Comas y del Retablo.


----------



## cesium

El problema son las paredes sin tarrajear y las casas inconclusas también hay casas bonitas como esas que están al frente del parquesito.

saludos


----------



## faite

Cierto hay paredes no tarrajeadas...,lo bueno es que ahora los comites de parques de cada zona se estan organizando mejor en cuanto orden, seguridad y limpieza, en un futuro cercano y con el apoyo del alcalde, estoy seguro que eso cambiara ...


----------



## Karlin

faite said:


> Yo vivo en Retablo 3 etapa (limite con sta luzmila ),por la avenida los Angeles ...el Alamo esta al otro lado del aeroclub, yo vivo a la vuelta de la avenida LoS Angeles
> La "Alameda..." hace algun tiempo que la estan promocionando , aun no construyen nada solo un departamento piloto e informes,
> :S como es eso de que la Alameda del retablo ya habia ..?? no entiendo
> si aun no la construyen...
> 
> P.D.si vas a San Felipe hay una huaca frente a un colegio PAMER (cerca a Tungasuca)ojala que puedas tomarle algunas fotos


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, ya ví la foto! ya sé donde vives...

Yo me olvidé en tomar la casa de la teresita :lol::lol::lol::lol:

La Alameda del Retablo, lo ví en Interbank, ellos son los que van a vender..pensé que ya esta construido :nuts:

Ayer, me dí una vuelta por el ''seguro'' y he notado que tal cambio de esas bermas centrales!!!!:nuts:, si que el Alcalde (ex) ha hecho buenas cosas, con respecto a esto.

Cesium, claro, eso es el problema que hay en Lima Norte, u otros distritos, de muchos y de pocos también.
Ojalá, que el nuevo Alcalde, haga algo con esto, una idea sería obligar a todos, a pintarlas de blanco o del color de la casa (5 leks, no cuesta ná)

Saludos

Buenas fotos, faite!:cheers:


----------



## Sam Conor

Para que Comas sea una verdadera la capital cultural de Lima Norte se debería construir un gran Teatro en el distrito ya que el único teatro decente en Lima Norte es el de la Uni que por cierto pertenece al Rimac y algunos dicen que el Rimac no es lima norte en fin...

Hablando de Comas encontre esto 

_Nicolás Kusunoki, alcalde electo de Comas: “Solo tenemos 30 serenos para cuidar a 500 mil personas” 

Ante este problema, la nueva autoridad edilicia indicó que aumentará los agentes de serenazgo hasta 80. Además, señaló que el 100% de los AA.HH. tendrán título de propiedad

Jueves 04 de noviembre de 2010 - 02:12 pm 7 comentarios 

Por Sebastian Ortiz

Tras dos gestiones consecutivas, Miguel Ángel Saldaña (PPC-UN) deja la Municipalidad de Comas y le cede la posta al médico Nicolás Kusunoki (Siempre Unidos), quien hereda un distrito emergente pero con graves problemas en seguridad ciudadana e inclusión social. 

Según el propio Kusunoki, su jurisdicción solamente cuenta con 30 serenos para resguardar 14 zonas, donde viven 500 mil personas. El alcalde electo explicó a elcomercio.pe las medidas que tomará en este sector así como en transportes, desarrollo urbano y medio ambiente. 

SEGURIDAD CIUDADANA
La zona del Retablo se ha convertido en un lugar donde asaltan, venden drogas y existe prostitución.
La propuesta es simple. Para nosotros los lugares de espectáculo y diversión no, necesariamente, son espacios negativos. Al contrario, bien orientados, técnicamente manejados y con seguridad pueden convertirse en un polo de desarrollo muy interesante. Hemos iniciado las conversaciones con los vecinos que se dedican a estos rubros (locales en El Retablo) y hemos sido muy claros: no queremos prostitución, drogas y menores. Se debe respetar la ley. 

Lo que dice suena bien, pero este problema se registra desde hace un par de años y no se ha hecho nada. Todos saben que estos locales venden alcohol a menores de edad.
El tema es la corrupción, el tema es quién dirige el distrito. A nosotros no nos va temblar la mano. La primera etapa es dialogar con los propietarios de estos locales. Pero si a partir de enero (que asume la nueva gestión) no entran a derecho se aplicará la ley. Utilizaremos toda la fuerza política y legal para que eso se enrrumbe. 

Esta es una parte del conflicto, ¿qué tipo de trabajo se debe hacer con las pandillas?
Es muy cómodo molestarnos con los pandilleros. Sin embargo, el origen de estos chicos proviene de problemas de fondo como la pobreza y la violencia. Durante mi gestión trabajaremos en los cerros de Comas, que son zonas críticas, en una labor de prevención. En referencia, a los jóvenes que ya están inmersos en las pandillas vamos a buscar incluirlos en diferentes tipos de trabajo. Obviamente, en esta inclusión no se abrirá las puertas por abrir, la idea es que asuman tareas y responsabilidades. 

¿Cuántos serenos hay en Comas?
No pasan de 30 serenos, son poquísimos. La pregunta es cuántos serenos son necesarios para 500 mil habitantes, nos quedaríamos sin presupuesto. Además, para mí la labor del sereno no solo es ayudar a la Policía, sino ser líderes y promotores de buenos hábitos y costumbres en los barrios. 

¿Usted diría que Comas es uno de los cinco distritos con mayores problemas de inseguridad ciudadana?
Yo creo que sí, Comas es muy especial.

¿Qué medidas concretas tomará para enfrentar el crimen durante su gestión?
Tenemos que tener como mínimo tres unidades más de Serenazgo por cada zonal (son 14). Nos vamos a reunir con la Policía Nacional para determinar el número de serenos que se necesitan de manera urgente, que calculó podemos aumentar hasta 80. Pensamos reforzar las rondas vecinales. Motivar a los vecinos a prestar horas de servicio a cambio de reducir las deudas que tengan con la municipalidad. 

TRÁNSITO
Actualmente el Metropolitano llega hasta Independencia, ¿usted pedirá a la nueva gestión de Lima extender este servicio hasta Comas?
Yo creo que hay un problema que tiene que resolver Lima primero, el Metropolitano para nosotros no es una solución (ahora). La estación Naranjal ha creado un cuello de botella que afecta tremendamente al distrito porque todo Comas tiene que pasar por ese sector, donde una vía ancha se convierte en un cuello de botella. Ha sido un pésimo diseño y espero que la Municipalidad de Lima lo corrija. En referencia a la pregunta, yo creo que debería extenderse el servicio y llegar hasta Comas, el proyecto original lo establecía así.

¿Qué vías alternativas piensa habilitar o construir para hacer más fluido el tránsito?
Definitivamente necesitamos vías alternas, tenemos que trabajar en las paralelas. Para nosotros es importante concertar con Lima y el Ministerio de Transportes y Comunicaciones para construir la tercera vía principal (de Comas). La primera es la Túpac Amaru y la segunda la Universitaria. Para nosotros es importante tener una tercera ruta porque el 50% de Comas vive en los cerros, y en estas zonas se han construido tramos de conexión de una vía que une toda la parte alta, que nace en Collique. 

Hay un problema grave con las mototaxis. Hay unidades que no cumplen las medidas de seguridad y hay casos de conductores que asaltan, violan e incluso asesinan a sus pasajeros
Estoy consciente de este problema que es el mismo fenómeno del bulevar, un tema de corrupción y donde falta hacer cumplir la ley. En concreto estamos conversando con las empresas formales y especialistas para realizar un estudio técnico sobre la situación del espacio laboral de la mototaxis en Comas para que sea la base de la nueva ordenanza que regule este sector. Se incrementarán las medidas de seguridad, además no pensamos que todos los jóvenes incurran en actos delictivos. En pocas palabras, queremos convertir el trabajo del mototaxista en un trabajo sólido, solvente y técnico, que les permita a ellos y su familia acceder al Aseguramiento Universal de Salud. 

DESARROLLO URBANO Y MEDIO AMBIENTE
Comas es un distrito emergente pero todavía existen numerosas zonas, como los AA.HH., que carecen de los servicios básicos y títulos de propiedad, ¿cuál es su plan para que estas personas puedan acceder a luz, agua y desagüe?
Vamos a retomar las directivas con el Cofopri, queremos que corran porque hay un plan para que el 100% de los asentamientos humanos de Comas tengan título de propiedad al finalizar el 2011, máximo a inicios del 2012. Además, nos gustaría que el próximo Gobierno central continúe con el programa Agua para Todos, porque a pesar de sus problemas no puede ser paralizado, ya que es la matriz para que muchas personas accedan a este derecho básico. 

La virtual alcaldesa de Lima, Susana Villarán, contempla en su plan de gobierno recuperar la rivera del río Chillón.
En este proyecto tenemos mucho que sumar. Esta cuenca nace pura en Canta y sin relaves mineros. Sin embargo, en el tramo de Carabayllo, Puente Piedras y Comas es maltratada por los mismos vecinos. Tengo una buena relación con las autoridades de estos distritos y más la gestión de Susana (Villarán) se puede desarrollar un proyecto para salvar la cuenca del Chillón. Podemos transformarlo en un lugar ecoturístico. No vamos a permitir que se arrojen químicos y no será el botadero de basura de Comas. 

SIEMPRE UNIDOS
¿Qué piensa de las reelecciones? ¿Está de acuerdo con la quinta gestión consecutiva de Felipe Castillo en Los Olivos? 
El problema no es cuantas veces los reelijan, sino lo que hace durante su gestión. La pregunta es qué espera la gente, el ciudadano común quiere obras y resultados. La reelección no es un problema de personas, sino de resultados. 

Su partido, Siempre Unidos, se ha hecho con las alcaldías de distritos populosos (Comas, Los Olivos, Santa Anita y Puente Piedra), ¿cree que tengan una opción tangible y real para tentar el sillón municipal de Lima en el 2014?
Sinceramente, aspiramos gobernar Lima en un espíritu de concertación, con propuestas y resultados. No creemos en un alcalde que nos diga quién es, sino lo qué ha hecho. En Lima hay muchos alcaldes que han demostrado eficacia, están haciendo muchas cosas, entonces hablemos de Lima con obras y experiencias. 

Fuente : http://elcomercio.pe/lima/663960/no...o-contamos-30-serenos-cuidar-500-mil-personas_

Me parece que Kusunoki tiene buenos planes siendo el mas importante el de la continuación de una avenida que unirá a Comas con SJL atravezando los cerros; aunque no menciono para nada el problema limítrofe con SMP que deberia ya resolverse.


----------



## faite

@Karlin... yo tambien pase por la casa de la Teresita, pero no le tome foto...:S , y pensar que hace algunos años la veia jugando voley en Retablo y ahora ya no vive por aqui :'(

@Tumitack ...tengo entendido que el alcalde SALDAÑA tenia pensado construir un COLISEO,aunque no Teatro, incluso el terreno iba a ser el ex-camal de Comas que esta al costado de METRO de la TUPAC en la Pascana, por otro lado ayer le dieron un volante a mi hermana de la FIAE que empezo ayer en el parque CASUARINAS de Sta luzmila, habra que ir... 

tambien hay una ALAMEDA del ROCK que no esta inaugurada .... A mi parecer el alcalde Miguel Saldaña hizo un buen trabajo ojala que el nuevo alcalde haga lo propio y sobre todo apoye los eventos culturales que realizaba la actual gestion....


----------



## cesium

^^

Una alameda del rock, eso si que suena interesante.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Desde que publiquè este thread no he regresado a esa huaca, làstima que sigue igual, la verdad que tiene todo para hacer màs atractiva a la zona. Buenas fotos Faite


----------



## Karlin

faite said:


> ...
> 
> tambien hay una ALAMEDA del ROCK que no esta inaugurada .... A mi parecer el alcalde Miguel Saldaña hizo un buen trabajo ojala que el nuevo alcalde haga lo propio y sobre todo apoye los eventos culturales que realizaba la actual gestion....


La Alameda del Rock? :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:, dónde es eso?...dimelo, que voy!!!


----------



## faite

Bueno esta ubicado en el cruce de la calle Paris con 22 de agosto,me parece que aun costado donde hubo un colegio San Ignacio 
hace unas semanas pase de lejos y vi algo, tal vez me de una vuelta el fin de semana muchahos


----------



## Inkandrew9

No me gusta la idea de las palmeritas, de ahi ... los nombres de las bandas de rock en el sendero .. mmm ... no sè, a futuro con el desgaste, pues creo que no se verà bien, esas columnas con rayas negras??? :sly: ... en conclusiòn ... no sè ... me gusta la idea de tener una Alameda del Rock (si hay una plazuela con las estrellas de Dina, Abencia y Sonia, ¿Por què no del Rock?) ... peeeero ... mmm no me cuadra ese diseño.


----------



## Karlin

Mmmmm...

Veamos, esto es mi punto de vista.
Inkadr...no tiene nada que ver si hay palmeras o pinos, la cuestión son árboles.

Amí en particular, no me gusta esas (no sé, estatuas (?)) en forma de guitarra, no sé, no me cuadra, pero veo un peque-escenario, eso si esta bien.

Yo creo, que hubiera sido un lugar donde uno puede ir a escuchar grupos, y pasarla bien (digamos, una ARENA), pero bueno.......


----------



## Inkandrew9

Karlin, por eso mismo, Lima necesita àrboles, que brinden oxìgeno y cosuman el agua necesaria, no palmeras, las cuales no compensan la cantidad de agua que consumen con el oxìgeno producido y el diòxido absorbido. Lo de las guitarras es cierto, pero buehh ... ya que quieren hacer alusiòn al rock ... hasta es comprensible. Por otro lado, el espacio donde se construirà la alameda, ¿què tan amplio es?


----------



## faite

Hay detalles que ami no me gustan tampoco :SS pero bue... 
el lugar es amplio a mi parecer


----------



## Karlin

Bueno Inkadr...son puntos de vista distintos 

Sí, esa estatua, no me cuadra.........
Aver si el domingo, voy por allí, porque tomaré fotos denuevo, pero las paralelas de la Av.Universitaria, y después hacia San Felipe.


----------



## willy0303

Saludos a todos y buenas fotos de comas. Yo vivo por la av jamaica y me gustaria que me pasaran la voz si es que van a tomar fotos alguno de estos dias ya sea caminando, en bici o como sea =).

Yo tengo algunas fotos del Sinchi Roca que posteare en estos dias y me interesaria conocer el terminal de los alimentadores del metropolitano o si alguien puede sacar alguna imagenes de ahi.

Gracias por la atencion =D


----------



## Karlin

Dale, willy!
Esperamos tus fotos!


----------



## Karlin

Bueno, hice mi recorrido por otra zona de Comas.

Centro Civíco.11 de Diciembre es la inaguración.






































Ya saliendo del Centro Civico.

Plaza de Las Banderas (Entre la Universitaria con la Av.22 De Agosto)








Tenia una más panoramica 

Av. Universitaria









Ya vengo con más!
Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Karlin said:


> Ya vengo con más!


Un comercial .... y regreso!!! :lol:

Buenas fotos, la inauguraciòn serà para el aniversario entonces, veo que ha mejorado el panorama por el Centro Cìvico, hay màs verde, pero de lo que recuerdo del render, tengo mis dudas de si habrà màs cemento y si estarà sobrecargado. Mmmm ... creo que en estos dìas em darè una vuelta por allà.

Grax x las fotos kay:


----------



## faite

Bien ahi supongo que tambien tomaste fotos a la Alameda del Rock ....


----------



## Oscar10

*Se ve bien el Centro Civico.*


----------



## Karlin

Inkandrew9 said:


> Un comercial .... y regreso!!! :lol:
> 
> Buenas fotos, la inauguraciòn serà para el aniversario entonces, veo que ha mejorado el panorama por el Centro Cìvico, hay màs verde, pero de lo que recuerdo del render, tengo mis dudas de si habrà màs cemento y si estarà sobrecargado. Mmmm ... creo que en estos dìas em darè una vuelta por allà.
> 
> Grax x las fotos kay:


:lol:

Ni sabía que ese día era el aniversario de Comas :nuts::lol::lol:
Sí, habrá más cemento pero el frente(puerta principal)
Mmmm, casi me llevan a la comisaria :nuts:, esta prohibido tomar fotos del Centro Civico :nuts::nuts::lol:



faite said:


> Bien ahi supongo que tambien tomaste fotos a la Alameda del Rock ....


Me olvidé..:nuts::nuts:, pero ya iré aver como ta' eso. :cheers:



Oscar10 said:


> *Se ve bien el Centro Civico.*


Sí, por ese lado si, es que están en construcción aun, y hay partes que aún falta algunos detalles.

Saludos:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Esas urbanizaciones se ven muy bien a nivel de calle, lastima que la vista desde arriba sea muy diferente .


----------



## Karlin

Bueno, esta vez me fuí hasta San Felipe, pero no me gustó como cambio ese lugar, pensé que era mucho mejor, pero no 
Creo, que desde la Av. Los Incas, hasta la Av. San Felipe, la berma central, mal cuidado y algunas casas, siguen igual 

Esto es Av.Isabel



























Caminé, hacia la Av.San Felipe y encontré este parque.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Karlin said:


> Mmmm, casi me llevan a la comisaria :nuts:, esta prohibido tomar fotos del Centro Civico


Cuando no!!! Hay algunos policias, que no tiene otra cosa mejor que hacer que joder a alguien que no està haciendo algo malo, sòlo por presunciòn de algo que sòlo està en sus cabezas, creen que pueden detener a cualquiera sòlo por tomar fotos.

Recuerdo que en una entrevista en Prensa Libre, la Ministra de Justicia, Rosario Fernandez (si es que no me equivoco con sus nombres) dijo eso, que no podìan detener a una persona por el simple hecho de no contar con DNI.

Los 2 motivos por los cuales pueden detener a una persona son:

* Por mandato judicial (orden de captura)

* Delito flagrante.

Recuerdo que cuando tomè fotos para abrir este thread, a mi me pasò lo mismo, un policìa de la comisaria de la Av. Universitaria, me interrogò, le mostrè las fotos y me dijo tonterìa y media, le mostrè mi carnè universitario, le dije donde vivo y se quedò sin argumentos, igual seguì mi camino tomando fotos. Estos creen que porque tienen uniforme y "representan" ... "autoridad" tienen carta blanca para cualquier cosa, estàn equivocados, a lo menos una persona informada en el tema en un dos por tres los pone en su sitio (de buena manera, claro). 

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Esas urbanizaciones se ven muy bien a nivel de calle, lastima que la vista desde arriba sea muy diferente .


No K-ga los costados sin tarrajear hno:

Por cierto, buenas fotos Karlin kay:


----------



## faite

Si tienes mas fotos Karlin... postealos


----------



## Karlin

Sí tengo algunas más.

Bueno, me quedé won, al ver como esta en la entrada de Av.Universitaria con la Av. San Felipe.
Así que seguí mi recorrido 

Av. San Felipe





















Noten, el descuído en la berma central, faite notas algo parecido con la Av.Micaela? jaja




























Esto es Lima, así me dijieron 









Hay más fotos jaj

Saludos :chilcano:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Las dos primeras fotos estàn muy buenas ... y pues, de hecho nos falta màs en lo que concierne al cuidado de las àreas verdes, pero ahì avanzamos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Revivo este thread para mostrar estas fotos que me parecen muy buenas.

*CULTURA SIN FRONTERAS​*


----------



## carlos07

Buena iniciativa la de esos eventos culturales especialmente para los niños, además buenas fotos, muy coloridas, me gustó mucho. La cercania de los cerros le dán un aire especial, muy mágico. Gracias.


----------



## Romeo2201

esas fotos pasadas me parece...

bueno ,ahi se ve el año 2008

Espero que iniciativas culturales asi no cesen en la sorprendente Comas city.


----------



## andre91

Todos los años se realiza esa actividad. No se porque veo bastantes turistas en Comas, ¿sera que cada vez se adentran mas a la ciudad?.


----------



## Karlin

Buenas fotos. 
Este veranito, voy a salir a tomar más fotos!


----------



## faite

Lo ultimo que escuche hace 1 semana fue que el nuevo alcalde continuaria el proyecto de la Alameda que iria por la av. Puno hacia hasta la losa donde se realiza la FITECA cada año


----------



## faite

Por cierto estas fotos las tomé hace 2 meses recien las postearé son las de Los Condomios que se estan contruyendo en el Retablo...
"Alamedas del Retablo" del grupo Lider Constructor


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Cómas es una clara muestra de cómo cambia la cara de una ciudad con los árboles, es un gusto para los ojos ver las grandes avenidas llena de ellos, alguna vez recorrí sus calles y creo que lo que aún falta es seguridad, igual tengo muchos buenos recuerdos de sus calles, de sus restaurants y de sus parques por mencionar algunos. Este distrito es un buen ejemplo que podrían imitar muchos otros, no mencionaré los nombres pero uds mis paisanos saben a cuáles me refiero, así que felicitaciones, sólo una pequeña crítica, ojalá que esos arbolitos también se vean en sus cerros.


----------



## Inkandrew9

faite said:


> Lo ultimo que escuche hace 1 semana fue que el nuevo alcalde continuaria el proyecto de la Alameda que iria por la av. Puno hacia hasta la losa donde se realiza la FITECA cada año


¡Què bueno!

Un link del proyecto, para quienes quieren saber màs al respecto:

http://blog-citio.blogspot.com/2010/12/memoria-descriptiva-del-proyecto-paseo.html


----------



## Karlin

^^ No sabía de ese proyecto xD


----------



## Inkandrew9

No posteè el link porque no sabìa si seguirìan con el, pero buehh, lo encontrè hace unas semanas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hace algunas semanas fui a pagar los arbitrios de mi casa, y pues ... aprovechè para tomar algunas fotos:


----------



## Inkandrew9




----------



## koko cusco

Como se llama esa plaza Andres...

Que bien por lo de Alamedas del Retablo


----------



## Inkandrew9

Es la antigua sede de la Municipalidad, no sè como se llama la plaza, està a unas 3 cuadras de la Tùpac Amaru, a la altura de España.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

willy0303 said:


> Aqui les dejo unas fotos de las que tome hace un tiempo atras, fue un dia domingo en el mes de noviembre por lo cual no pude acceder a la piscina.
> 
> Elegi 22 imagenes que colocare de 11 en 11 para no saturar el foro o no se que reglas tenga sino colocaria los 22 en un solo post pero bueno ya ustedes me comentaran aceca de eso. Las Imagenes originales son de 4000x3000 pero las redimencione a 800x600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mañana posteare las 11 restantes, saludos.
> 
> *Queria aprobechar para consultarles si podria usar alguna de sus imagenes con los creditos respectivos, no se si me autorizan =) o a quien debo consultar.*


bonito lugar


----------



## tokitoD

ALTIPLANO said:


> bonito lugar


*
es el parque sinchi roca en Comas !!!*


----------



## faite

*OBRAS PARALIZADAS Y/O RALENTIZADAS DE LOS PARQUES DE COLLIQUE, EX AEROCLUB DE LA FAP*

Bueno como se sabe.... luego que el panzon ex presidente, vendio el aeródromo, y luego que entrará OH... las obras quedaron paralizadas momentáneamente, o en todo caso se sigue construyendo pero sin permiso municipal y solo pocos trabajadores, G&M y compañia, siguen esperando la luz verde, en este gran complejo que fue un Faenon...... Aun asi ya se han construido 6 torres me parece o más....

UBICACION:

Aqui se pueden ver las torres...










PARTE VERDE: PROPIEDAD PRIVADA FUERA DEL AERODROMO
PARTE ROJA ARTE DEL TERRENO DEL AERODROMO Y LAS TORRES CONSTRUIDAS

y desde la superficie:




























Y este terreno colindante, de propiedad privada, al costado del ex aerodromo, que si fue vendido a un justo precio, según comentan los vecinos y por cierto demoró.











:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Este proyecto me genera contrariedades, porque es un graaan espacio que podría ser utilizado para otro parque más en el distrito, diferente al Sinchi, claro esta, ya que hay un déficit enorme de àreas verdes, en esta parte de la ciudad. Hasta podría darsele un aprovechamiento mixto, ya que entiendo también que hay necesidad de construir condominios, pero buehh, no le veo una solución a mediano plazo. 

Además, por otro lado, nuestro alcalde es un pelagatos de porquería, Kusunoki es un mediocre del mal, espero que termine su "mandato" y se vaya. 

Mmmm, tengo algunas fotos que tomé hace algún tiempo, veré si las subo en estos días.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## jaciunti

*Por información de colegas ingenieros que trabajan en esa obra ya se reiniciaron los trabajos hace 2 meses aproximadamente. sólo se esperaba que el Banco Continental suelte el dinero y ya lo hizo asi que vuelve con todo ese proyecto.*


----------



## faite

edit.....


----------



## faite

jaciunti said:


> *Por información de colegas ingenieros que trabajan en esa obra ya se reiniciaron los trabajos hace 2 meses aproximadamente. sólo se esperaba que el Banco Continental suelte el dinero y ya lo hizo asi que vuelve con todo ese proyecto.*


Pues hay que dar más enfasis a lo verde, lo bueno es la resolución de la MML en cuanto a esta zona que aumentaria las areas verdes, como se ve es muy grandeeee ....

Espero que hayan bajado el total de departamentos a construirse, porque no queremos tugurizarnos.... las zonas colindantes están bien cuidadas y no queremos perderlas.

Supuestamente aqui se construiria el Centro Comercial mas grande de Lima Norte, bien por el progreso y por el trabajo para la gente, pero que las inmobiliarias no abusen, con más concreto y menos espacios libres.


----------



## faite

Inkandrew9 said:


> Este proyecto me genera contrariedades,* porque es un graaan espacio que podría ser utilizado para otro parque más* en el distrito, diferente al Sinchi, claro esta, ya que hay un déficit enorme de àreas verdes, en esta parte de la ciudad. Hasta podría darsele un aprovechamiento mixto, ya que entiendo también que hay necesidad de construir condominios, pero buehh, no le veo una solución a mediano plazo.
> 
> *Además, por otro lado, nuestro alcalde es un pelagatos de porquería, Kusunoki es un mediocre del mal, espero que termine su "mandato" y se vaya.*
> 
> Mmmm, tengo algunas fotos que tomé hace algún tiempo, veré si las subo en estos días.
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!


Inkandrew... te doy la razón, ese alcalde es una..... por cierto te recuerdo que tenemos otro parque municipal, que se logro recuperar gracias al anterior alcalde el cual queda en la Urb. La Alborada, terminando la avenida del mismo nombre, aqui te dejo una infografia, está cercada, aún no hay nada pero en un futuro se proyecta un parque zonal tambien .. me parece que con la ayuda de SERPAR.











:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno, les comparto algunas fotos que tomé de la zona por donde me muevo:

Av. Tupac Amaru.







Contaminación visual ... :bash:

--------------------------

Algunas calles





​
PD: Faite, no sabía de esa área ganada, ojalá que pronto se lo convierta en un área verde, porque es muy necesario.


----------



## Inkandrew9

ya cerca a mi casa ...









----------





Y eso es todo. ¡Saludos! ​
PD: Se necesita darle mantenimiento a las pistas, son un desastre.


----------



## faite

Las ultimas fotos son en Sta Isolina... por lo que veo, Y si pues aun hay mucho por hacer y nuestro alcalde ..bien gracias hno:


----------



## *ClauDia*

árboles... vaya.


----------



## skypercito

la peor contaminación visual esta por la panamericana norte , desde habich hasta la av. naranjal


----------



## Amedt

* El Parque Central del Alamo - Comas "El Canchon"*

[/IMG]








[/URL]


----------



## Amedt

tenia otras mejores , pero no las encuentro... 

INKANDREW9 en que parte de Comas Vives?


----------



## Amedt

*Metro y Av. Universitaria*


































De panoramio.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Inkandrew, disculpa la ignorancia y es que no he visto todo el thread, pero cómo así comas es la "capital cultural" del norte de Lima? qué tipo de espectáculos y/o eventos se ofrecen?


----------



## vraem

parece que comas una de la zonas mas aridas de lima, ahi si que el verano es seco y fuerte

en invierno como es


----------



## Jean_Pierre

*ClauDia* said:


> Inkandrew, disculpa la ignorancia y es que no he visto todo el thread, pero cómo así comas es la "capital cultural" del norte de Lima? qué tipo de espectáculos y/o eventos se ofrecen?


De los que recuerdo, el Festival Internacional de Teatro Callejero (FITECA) que se hace en La Balanza (entre setiembre y octubre) y la Feria José María Arguedas sobre artesanías (en diciembre).

Además de grandes festivales gastronómicos bailables troll


----------



## RimenseOidor

Seria muy bueno si cuelgan unas fotos del areá cercana a nueva ultima estacion del metropolitano para que conozcamos mejor esa zona.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Bueno, encontré esta foto:










La pared al costado de los buses es el Parque Sinchi Roca. La avenida al otro extremo de la foto es la Universitaria. Si no me equivoco, al frente del parque está la Urbanización Pinar.




























Son fotos referenciales que encontré en Internet (correspondientes a la Avenida El Retablo, que va paralela a la Avenida Universitaria) pero es un vistazo general de cómo se ve la zona cercana.


----------



## faite

RimenseOidor said:


> Seria muy bueno si cuelgan unas fotos del areá cercana a nueva ultima estacion del metropolitano para que conozcamos mejor esa zona.


mmm... La zona colindante al Sinchi Roca es Urb Sinchi Roca, San Juan Bautista y Los Incas...

Aqui pongo fotos del reciente inaugurado MAKRO en la carretera Trapiche cruce con Los Incas y a su costado MAESTRO COMAS inaugurado a fines del año pasado





































MAKRO Y MAESTRO


----------



## Sam Conor

Para la mayoria de comeños Maestro y Makro estan alejados, están en la zona "rural" del distrito, en un sitio desolado donde casi no hay transporte publico; yo por ejemplo que evito viajar en combis tengo que tomar 2 alimentadores del tropo para llegar. Si hubiera habido espacio los hubieran construido en un sitio mas movimentado como el "cc La pascana"...seguramente los han hecho pensando a futuro ojala nomas que no se cansen de esperar.
Kusunoki ha descuidado el distrito por lo menos en "Comas bajo", en "Comas alto" no se como estará y como comeño me siento indignado que tambien no haya hecho nada sobre el problema territorial con SMP. La vez pasada los vecinos de la urb el alamo colocaron un letrero en la av gerardo unger y los "vecinos" de SMP lo destrozaron y ellos ante la pasividad del serenazgo si colocan donde quieren sus letreros; ante esto les dije a los de serenazgo de comas que si tanto miedo le tienen a SMP, porque no se unen al serenazgo de independencia y juntos combaten a un enemigo en comun que es SMP...espero que me hagan caso. En vez de ir al congreso a protestar sobre lo del aerodromo de collique kusunoki debe aprovechar la coyuntura de Surco-Chorrillos para exigir que tambien este problema limitrofe sea resuelto por el congreso como corresponde.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Una unión Comas-Independencia sería lo último que le faltaría a SMP :lol::lol::lol:

La avenida Trapiche no la veo como "zona rural", quizás es menos urbanizada pero hay muchos complejos con cancha sintética, lo que le da mucho movimiento los fines de semana.


----------



## skypercito

mi distrito no se dejara ganar por comas e independencia , esto ya tiene que ir a la haya XD

en que parte de comas se están construyendo las nuevas estaciones del metropolitano ??


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Por el parque Sinchi Roca, hacia el lado de la Universitaria.


----------



## Poligono

Tengo algunos recuerdos del parque zonal Sinchi Roca, de antes que lo remodelaran y construyeran la piscina gigante, jugué algunos partidos en sus canchas de fútbol, pero no recuerdo haber hecho goles, ya los haré.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ha cambiado mucho, entre la remodelación y el patio taller del Metropolitano ya no es el mismo lugar.


----------



## RimenseOidor

Gracias por las fotos, creo que seremos muchos los limeños que conoceremos parte de Comas gracias a la ampliaciòn del Metropolitano y estas fotos nos ayudan a ver el paisaje que nos espera, al menos sera una buena excusa para conocer el Gran Parque Zonal de Comas.


----------



## faite

*ClauDia* said:


> Inkandrew, disculpa la ignorancia y es que no he visto todo el thread, pero cómo así comas es la "capital cultural" del norte de Lima? qué tipo de espectáculos y/o eventos se ofrecen?


Bueno con el permiso de Inkandrew, me permitiré responder tu inquietud Claudia...
bueno antes de todo tienes que saber que Comas se divide basicamente en 2 zonas: Comas Baja (las urbanizaciones y locales comerciales) & Comas Alta (los cerros e invasiones) justamente aqui es donde se inicio la FITECA....donde abundan muchas compañias de teatro que se unen cada año por 4 dias ...

En la Tarumba y otras compañias, hubieron y hay muchos jóvenes que salieron de estos grupos de teatro... jóvenes actores y músicos... 
Es y fue el primer festival más popular de teatro, el más conocido entre los conocedores, ahora hay muchos más y ya en todo Lima 












Ahhhhh y como olvidar la fiteca 2007, y esa argentina que me presentaron, que sale en el minuto 0:58 muy linda.. jaaaa


----------



## Poligono

Jean_Pierre said:


> Ha cambiado mucho, entre la remodelación y el patio taller del Metropolitano ya no es el mismo lugar.


Ah bien, me parece un buen motivo para ir a pasear por allí.

Y a propósito ¿No se animan a hacer una reuna de foristas del cono norte? A latear por los alrededores y comer algo o a pichanguear un domingo. A ver si sale algo chévere.


----------



## skypercito

yo soy de lima norte pero son muy pocos foristas que somos de esa zona ^^


----------



## Poligono

skypercito said:


> yo soy de lima norte pero son muy pocos foristas que somos de esa zona ^^


Con 6 ó 7 la hacemos y si llegamos a 10 campeonamos, y hasta por ahí me animo a llevar porristas. xD


----------



## skypercito

pero creo de esos 6 la mayoria ya debe estar algo viejos para estar jugando o paseando bueno quisa me equivoque pero seria cosa de que se pongan de acuerdo solo los del cono norte


----------



## faite

Poligono said:


> Ah bien, me parece un buen motivo para ir a pasear por allí.
> 
> Y a propósito ¿No se animan a hacer una reuna de foristas del cono norte? A latear por los alrededores y comer algo o a pichanguear un domingo. A ver si sale algo chévere.


Pues si hicimos una reuna hace 2 años, los del norte ....eramos 3 o 4,5 intercambiamos ideas y proyectos, algunos siguen aqui, otros discutieron con otros foristas y han formado sus propias comunidades en facebook y otros foros.. y les va bien

Por cierto aunque tengo comunicación con ellos aún, y de vez en cuando coincidiamos en el Metropolitano, me gustaria volver a verlos XD


----------



## Inkandrew9

*ClauDia* said:


> Inkandrew, disculpa la ignorancia y es que no he visto todo el thread, pero cómo así comas es la "capital cultural" del norte de Lima? qué tipo de espectáculos y/o eventos se ofrecen?


No me había dado cuenta de tu comentario, Clau. Estoy no habido por el ciberespacio, pero aprovecho este break para dejarte algo de info. 

El distrito cuenta con diversos encuentros culturales internacionales como el Festival Internacional de Danzas Folklóricas “Imágenes del mundo”, “Festival Internacional de Danza Contemporánea – Comas en Movimiento”, FITECA – Festival Internacional de Calles Abiertas, FIETPO – Festival Internacional de Teatro Popular, FIAE – Festival Internacional de Artes Escénicas, Festimuñecomas – Festival Mundial de Títeres, Festival Cultural Ideas, cuenta también con una gran variedad de agrupaciones culturales de danza, música, teatro.

Por los 50 años del distrito se realizó la “Primera Exposición Internacional de Arte en Comas”.

Se de colectivos internacionales de arte que han oído de este movimiento cultural y desean venir, o han venido, al distrito a presentar sus propuestas. Eso te da una idea del posicionamiento que poco a poco va construyendo este distrito, dentro de sus carencias, claro esta. 

Aqui mas info:

http://congresoculturalcomas.wordpr...ra-exposicion-internacional-de-arte-en-comas/

Saludos!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Les dejo unas fotos que me quedaron por ahí, es del Centro Cívico de Comas:







​
Sinceramente no me gusta para nada esta "explanada", pero pedirle mejoras al alcalde actual es por gusto, Kusunoki es un incapaz de lo peor. Otra cosa, es mantenimiento del edificio deja mucho que desear, esos "toldos" de plástico azul, y los anuncios en la entrada, ademas que las palomas entran al interior y dejan caer sus sorpresas ... no entiendo la razón de tanta indolencia. hno:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

¿No se supone que esa sería la "nueva sede" de la Municipalidad?

PD. Kusumoki, lárgate!!! Están dejando mal a Siempre Unidos.


----------



## BUNDESXX

mi abuela vive en comas, la urb tungasuca con san felipe; trapiche .... todos los sabados y domingos voy ahi ... veo que esa zona sigue igual... bueno me refiero al lado de anypsa hasta abajo ... kusunoki bueno ya lo han dicho varios esta pintado... no hace ni deshace nada ... deberia mejorar esa zona... pues dinero no creo falte porque con la entrada de makro y maestro fondos tendra ... ademas tengo entendido que anypsa vendio su planta a metro y mas arriba en santo domingo esa zona cercada sera un plaza vea o un real plaza ?... personalmente no me gusta la zona alta de comas ;tupac amaru ..collique ... los veo desordenados y estilo chicha ... la zona que me encanta es la zona media universitaria ,tungausca , san felipe , el pinar , retablo , bonitas zonas


----------



## faite

Asi que Anypsa vendio su fabrica a METRO? ahora entiendo cuando hace poco salio en una nota que metro tenia intenciones de ingresar a carabayllo, ya que anypsa esta en el limite de ambos distritos.... y en cuanto a ese terreno en sto domingo lo tiene creo desde el 2009 y pues dijeron ke iban a entrar en un formato parecido al plaza vea de la Pascana, cineplanet + patio de comidas+ plaza vea y quizas tiendas menores...no creo que sea un Real Plaza al menos no por ahora.....


----------

